#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  larache mensen

## thaibox_girl

:regie:  hallo allemaal...
ik vraag me af...of er nog meer mensen zijn die uit larache komen of noorde (jebala), Zo ja leuk me egt leuk. laat dan een bericht achter.

groetjes.

----------


## thaibox_girl

zijn er alleen mensen van rif wjowww waar zijn jullie a jabalaaaaaa balla  :stomp:

----------


## Touch_me

Hey ik kom ook uit Larache!!!!

----------


## thaibox_girl

:party:  hallo sgatjeee vertel wat over je zelf dan en waar woon je in larache...leuk joh,

----------


## senay

hey!!

Ik woon naast de krottenwijk genaamd naar een mexiaanse soapster.....serieus guda loepie ofzo....maar maak je maar geen zorgen. Heb gewoon een huis

----------


## thaibox_girl

leuk man.....
larache is egt en leuke stadje...en zo als je weet ze gaan alles verbouwen het wordt nieuwe larache..ik ben eerlijk zeggen niet mee eens ik wil dat larache blijftt hoe die nou iss..jij???

----------


## senay

Bedoel Larache, met alle gaten in de wegen en vervallen gebouwen en shit. Van mij mag de boel plat hoor....sorry geintje. Maar effe eerlijk het mag wel worden opgeknapt. Maar waar komje vandaan in Nl?

----------


## thaibox_girl

hahahahahahahahahaha  :maf:  
ik rotterdam en jij???

----------


## senay

Den Haag.....Schilderswijk!!!

----------


## thaibox_girl

aiiiiiii lauwe shit.........hey luister dan...ik zit er niet vaak achter maar vertel wat meeeeeeeeer over jou leuk..misschien worden we oiit vrienden hihihi :Smilie:

----------


## senay

hey stuur maar een pm.....laat we effe lekker bij jouw beginnen....wat doe je precies...je kent het...dikke bousa
senay

----------


## Le3rajchi

Wa fain, men larache. Mezjen. Dit jaar nog geweest??

----------


## Nadia87

Hey! Ik kom ook uit Larache!! Vlakbij de meelfabriek.

----------


## jaouad_ovz

ik ook uit lareche ik woon in de nieuwe bouw achter in cheben bij die park voor shab vakantie gangersss???????????????/

----------


## Mojo2005

Dag dorpgenoten, alles goed met jullie?
Groetjes van Mojo2005
We hebben trouwens een huis in Sahet Mekka, vlakbij het nieuwe ziekenhuis en tegenover Lampikka.

----------


## Le3rajchi

Wa drerrie tbarkellah 3likom, zijn jullie allemaal echte le3reychien of half of kwart of er komen wonen. Ben benieuwd, als iedereen nou zijn verhaal doet erover e waar die ongeveer woont in larache. Feshkel. weinig nederlandse le3reychien vandaar. Wa ntla9aw... thallaw

----------


## el Majdoubi

het lijke van belang als we iest gezamelijke kunnen doe voor larage. we kunnen dat mooi stadje en haar bewoners wel van hier uit een duuwtje geve om voort te kunnen. graag reageren, alle ideen zijn welkom

----------


## La3reyshia

Heeeeeyy..

ewa mensen.. Larache 2005 was toppiee!!
Tenminste dat vind ik!!
En jullie?? Ik woon bij placa.. naast ligerooo..!!

----------


## La3reyshia

> _Geplaatst door el Majdoubi_ 
> *het lijke van belang als we iest gezamelijke kunnen doe voor larage. we kunnen dat mooi stadje en haar bewoners wel van hier uit een duuwtje geve om voort te kunnen. graag reageren, alle ideen zijn welkom*


jij spoort niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


:kus:

----------


## Mvr.Larache

> _Geplaatst door jaouad_ovz_ 
> *ik ook uit lareche ik woon in de nieuwe bouw achter in cheben bij die park voor shab vakantie gangersss???????????????/*



He wat leuk ik woon ook in Chabaan,en Larache is zeker toppie mensen!!

----------


## aitoezintje_15

salaaam iedereen ik kom ook uit Larache en woon tegenover krottewijken  :haha:  is zkkr leuk daarso heet volgens mij june franci ofzo iets ..  :maf2:  ik weet nie hoe je het typt moehim sowiets .. :tong uitsteken:  haha moehim hoor van jullieeee stadsgenootjuhs l0ve you al ..(K) Hanan

----------


## thaibox_girl

halloooooooo alle mensen uit larache
 :strik:  hallooooooooooooo.
langs niks van me laten horen maar nu weer..

ik vind me zelf puur 3raychiya want ben zelf daar geboren, in legerooooo......
en ben blij dat jullie allemaal hebben gereageerd op larache maar ik woon zelf daar al tijdje niet meer.

maar ik weet wel dat het niet meer so leuk is als vroeger de orginele stadje van me hartje te veel nieuwe mensen daar in larache horen eigenlijk jebala te wonnen maar nuheb je meer berberss maar dat maak niet uit 

en die jongen die het over ideen had voor larache ik zal zeggen BAZZZ...>>vMAAR<< JE KUNT NIKS MEER DOEN JONGEN LARACHE IS IN HADEN VAN DE ARABIEREN

dus hoop dat er de rest van marokko ook niet wordt omgekocht door geldd van arabierennnn inchallah

----------


## ridaaa

ik kom uit Larache uit de buurt jnen bidaou dat ligt naast elmhashasen tegen over elbarki, voor de mensen die nog steeds niet weten war datligt acht elfabrieka tjel dhien(meelfabriek

----------


## Bella_maffia

hey ridaa ik weet zeker waar het ligt leuk joh en waar kom je uit nederland zeker tilburg of adam hihi 

maar jah hou je rustig al3iel

ik woon zelf in legerooooooo ken je dat???

----------


## Larache_19

Veel mensen uit larache, daar kom ik ook vandaan
ik woon in elwafaa of hoe je dat ook schrijft!

----------


## Bella_maffia

oh wat leuk allemaal mensen uit larache we moeten een keer met alle wat leuks gaan doen ik trakteer hahahahah (zehma).

ewa jah larache is echt gezellig alleen jammer ik woon daar al 2 jaar niet meer.. maar is wel mijn geborte statjeee 

groetjess bella al hamka

----------


## Larache_19

kennen jullie ene annas, hij woont ook in larache

----------


## Bella_maffia

hey hey, 

anas die vlakbij meel fabriek woont  :boer:  
als hij het is dan ken ik hem wel...hebben een keer samen mijn verjaardag gevierd....beslamaaaaaa

----------


## aitoezintje_15

salaaaaaaam ik weer .. :grote grijns:  we zijn 2 jaar geleden begonne met nieuw huis bouwe in larache ofcourse ..(H) ik woonde in zoals ik al zei in Junen France ofzo :S :tong uitsteken:  maar nu in cha3ban achetr zo park der wonen best veel mensen uit buitenland en me hele fam is er heen verhuist dus jah gaat Ckr tof worden .. !!! TROUWENS WIE GAAT ER DIT JAAR ..? khoor het nog wel van joeliej k0es Hanan .. :grote grijns:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

hahaah jaa zkkr mooi wanneer vertrekken jullie ong mieschien kom ik wel een van jullie tegen daaro in larache lijkt me wel leuk .. :grote grijns:

----------


## Bella_maffia

salaaam al3raychiyin maar ff serieus is die zogra ba7riya geen stoere vrouw zij is egt leip en een egte mannen wijf...haha 
maar dit jaar vakantie in larache zou niet so leuk zijn aangezien alles is plat bij larache.....
ik zeg jullie 1 ding larache was de leukste stad ooit die ik heb gekend maar het werd met de jaren seeds minder dus ben ik maar weg gegaan ik ben wel daar geboren en heb daar zelf ook op sgool gezeten hahaha in beni zaydoen haha ik hoor jullie doei  :tunis:

----------


## Si_mooo

Heey ik kom ook uit larache leuke mooie stad is het heb het gemist.

----------


## Bella_maffia

jah zeker het is zeker een mooie stad met leuke en gezellige mensen allemaaal :P ben trots oppppp

----------


## MMMustapha

> _Geplaatst door thaibox_girl_ 
> *halloooooooo alle mensen uit larache
>  hallooooooooooooo.
> langs niks van me laten horen maar nu weer..
> 
> ik vind me zelf puur 3raychiya want ben zelf daar geboren, in legerooooo......
> en ben blij dat jullie allemaal hebben gereageerd op larache maar ik woon zelf daar al tijdje niet meer.
> 
> maar ik weet wel dat het niet meer so leuk is als vroeger de orginele stadje van me hartje te veel nieuwe mensen daar in larache horen eigenlijk jebala te wonnen maar nuheb je meer berberss maar dat maak niet uit 
> ...


Asallaam LARACHE !!

Ik ben in LARACHE geboren en tot de dag van vandaag TROTS dat ik juist daar geboren ben  :knipoog:  

Ik wil ff wat opmerken ThaiBox girl, en dat is dat het vanzelfsprekend is dat LARACHE niet meer dezelfde is als toen maar dat is goed want " he als je niet verandert dan sta je stil en als je stil staat dan ben je achteruit aan het gaan ;-) onthouden he.

Ik vind het Prachtig en tegelijkertijd een verijking van LARACHE dat er meer verschillende mensen komen wonen rijk of arm zwat of wit of ARABIER of BERBER of SPANJAARD of FRANS of JODEN het is allemaal cool ......in feite zoals het nu al generaties daar gewoon is en was en zal blijven! dit maakt Marokko zinderend MOOI naast het ongerepte natuur en zee .........een beauty ! damn wat doe ik nog hier.... 

Je kent toch die grote spaanse kerk in het centrum met die grote blauwe kruis toch? vlakbij cinima Espanja ..toch. nou heb je ooit gehoord of gelezen dat er een steen door een ruit is gegooid?? nee toch?. zie je. En wat dacht je van Fabrika de LUCUS van die rijke spanjaard die je ziet staan als je naar Playa gaat en waardoor soms de tomaatjes leterlijk aanspoelen? ....hahahha ja toch?!

Tja .... en wat betreft ARABIEREN ?? prachtig, is toch mooi?!? Wist je dat er een bedrijf uit DUBAI een INVESTERING in MAROKKO doet van 20.000.000.000,= ( 20 MILJARD !!!!) DOLLAR dat is toch MOOi want als je van LARACHE/Marokko houdt dan kan je je niet beter wensen dan zoiets als dit  :Smilie:  Aan de kust komen HOTELS ( zelfs 1 van ARMANI), JACHTHAVENS, CAMPINGS, .....enz. Dit alles brengt werkgelegenheid met zich mee het land wordt nog mooier en het TOURISME zal fors toenemen en als jij of later je kinderen daar op vakantie gaan hebben ze de tijd van hun leven! 

oke dat allemaal ff terzijde Ik woon vlakbij HAMAM SALLAMA en toen ik 5 was zwom ik al bij AL(k)9aus en Pedra Gorda !! .... oh man I LOVE MOROCCO !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thallau al3rachian  :knipoog:

----------


## Bella_maffia

sallam mussie, 

leuk en je hebt gelijk zeker weten....

heb je op bni zaydoen op school gezeten? hahaha?

hamam salama waar die bakker is met lekkere dingen...

dus jij kent zohra ba7riya..

weet je wat ik miss dames en heren...belotttt eten uit het boss en pinyaa.

beslamaaaaa

----------


## ElMaTaDoR

> _Geplaatst door Nadia87_ 
> *Hey! Ik kom ook uit Larache!! Vlakbij de meelfabriek.*


hahahaha je bedoelt fabrica t7in!!! gataar dyour Garcia w m7as7as!!! a latieeeeeeeeeeef

----------


## larachechiccc

salam

Ik vind het super kak dat de huizen op het strand wordt afgebroken om er een hotel complex te zetten!!!!Als ik zoiets wil zien blijf ik wel in europa!!Nu is het daar nog echt het mmoie en niet zo als hier(gelukkig)marokko, maar eens die gebouwen er komen zal het niet meer zo "typisch" zyn!!!En ook ik heb een huis op het strand en zou het daarom dus super KAK vinden moest het weg moeten.  :aanwal:  Larache is perfect zoals het nu is!!!
Wat vinden jullie hier van
beslema  :Smilie:

----------


## Le3rajchi

Heyy,

Tja denk er ook zo over, het strand van Larache was juist zo uniek door die cafe's en die huisjes. Nu wordt het volgens mij zoals elke grote stad, maar die mensen die daarover gaan denken waarschijnlijk niet zoals ons. Die hebben maling aan het vetrouwde beeld van larache, die zien alleen dollartekens of dirhamtekens.. Ken je ze eigenlijk ook niet echt kwalijk nemen. Maar ja er zijn nog zat plekken in larache centrum die onaangetast zijn. Die dat, denk ik, ook zullen blijven. Larache blijft Larche! Als ik al t geld van de wereld zou hebben had ik Larache gekocht en het zo gelaten. Maar helaas  :droef:  , dat is niet zo.

Beslama

----------


## larachechiccc

ja heheh
merci vo te reageren maar ja ik verlies natuurlijk veel meer, want dan hebben we geen huis meer  :tranen:   :tranen:  :tranen: 
ma ja je kan er ook niets aan doen!!
Die stoeme rotbelg als ik hem ontmoet.......
maar ja ik ga er nog het beste van te proberen te maken van de tyd die me nog rest in mijn mooi huisje :tranen: 
Wat is jou favoriet plekje in larache??Van mij is het zicht dat je hebt vanuit balcon atlantiko op de moon en het strand en vooral gewoon plaja pilicrosa!!en jij??
En ga je deze zomer ook ?? ik wel inshallah hoop ik toch van midden julli tot eind augustus inshallah  :lachu:   :lachu: 
Ma ja het is ook goed voor de mensen daar dan is er werk!!
Ken je het cafe op den hoek ; het is blauw en op het strand en Je ziet het normaal direct als je rechtdoor oversteekt met de boot is van men oom hihihihih
ja ik weet , ik spring wel van het ene ond naar het ander ma ben niet goed in schryven!!!
Ma mijn papa denkt er aan om een huis int stad te kopen dus ik hoop dat hy dat doet  :lachu: 
Waar ergens is jou huis??
Larache zal altyd moooooi blijven ma niet zoals voorheen spytig geneoeg
alle salu(niet vergeten te antwoorden heen ik heb het tegen alharaishi)
beslema

----------


## Le3rajchi

Hey, tja het is wel minder dat je je huis verliest inderdaad. Dan heb je meer te klagen als ik. Maar je pa vind vast wel een leuk plekje in t centrum. 

Mijn favoriete plek van Larache is Elma Jdid, dat is achter de gevangenis. Daar heb je zo een rotsachtige kust waar je kan zwemmen, dat is gewoon een plek apart... echt, ik weet niet of je t kent.
En voor de rest vind ik Balcon Atlantico natuurlijk een mooie plek, dat valt niet te ontkennen.

Ons huis is nu in Maghrib eljadid. Helmaal achterin dusss. En ik ben van plan deze zomer inshallah ook te gaan, en dezelfde periode als jouw zelfs. 

Waar woon je eigenlijk in Nl.

----------


## larachechiccc

heey

mss ontmoeten we elkaar hehehe  :Smilie: 
ik woon eigenlijk in belgie in antwerpen
en waa woon jy in holland
mss tot in het prachtige larache
en ja het duurt nog wel effe voor et wordt afgebroken dus..
nog een paar jaar genieten :Smilie: 
doei

----------


## Le3rajchi

Heyy,

Ik woon zelf in Den Haag, en tja als je dit jaar naar marokko gaat kunnen we elkaar ontmoeten inshallah. Larachijen zijn altijd interessante mensen. Wat doe je voor de rest? School, werk etc. 

P.S: De late reactie komt doordat ik heeel lang niet op de site was, dus excuses daarvoor.

----------


## larachechiccc

ja inshallah mss :tong uitsteken:  :tong uitsteken: 
ik studeer wetenschappen en zit int 4de.
Wat doe jij als job??
ga je ook dees jaar??
by

----------


## Le3rajchi

Heyy,

Oh joh leuke opleiding. Ik ben zelf auto-electricien, schade-expert. Ik ga inshallah dit jaar wel naar marokko. Ik ken niet eens meer wachten, ik verheug me er nu al op. Echt! 
Ben je trouwens wel een sin Nederland, heb je er familie of zo.

----------


## adil chel

ahlan wasahlan alles goed hier, ik kom zelf ook uit larache de nieuwe moskee zamaa zdida wie ken dat,,,,,,,,,,,  :lol:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

bij mij dus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## adil chel

ja waar dan ken je de ziriha sousi naast internet caffe.. bij de plein..

----------


## larachiagirl

ewa ewa 
ik woon ook in larache in cheben bij die park waar alleen mensen komen van het buitenland

----------


## fatima0611

Ik woon ook in Larache!!  :hihi: 
Deze jaar gaan we trg naar marokko!!
Dat gaat echt AF zijn!! 


Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## larachechiccc

> _Geplaatst door fatima0611_ 
> *Ik woon ook in Larache!! 
> Deze jaar gaan we trg naar marokko!!
> Dat gaat echt AF zijn!! 
> 
> 
> Fatima *


owowo ik ook van op et strand :grote grijns: 
huis daar egt zalig en vraagJ
zit jij ok ni op chaima.nl???  :wohaa:

----------


## selefiyah

Salamualaikoem..


Ik kom ook uit larache..
Graag zou ik mensen willen leren kennen die daar ook vandaan komen?
Wie gaat er allemaal op vakantie daarnaar toe?

wa salaam..

----------


## Lady moura

hallo,

Ik las jouw bericht over larache en ik hoopte meer informatie te kunnen krijgen over larache. Wij zijn net verhuisd van meknes naar larache en ik ben op zoek naar de leuke plekjes in die stad. 
Kan je mij n en ander aanraden in die stad?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## sara32

salaam luitjes, 

Yep ik kom ook uit larache, hoewel het de laatste jaren erg verpauperd is vind ik. 

groetjes,

----------


## aitoezintje_15

salaaam stadsgenoten,

Dit jaar word geen Larache voor mij jammer genoeg  :huil:  wie gaat er de volgend zomer Incha'Allah ..? en zijn jullie allemaal arabieren of zijn er ook nog berbers .. :bril: 

groetjes Hanan

----------


## amin mohamed ta

ahlan bent bladi waa woon jij in larche en nl
ik woon in lmagrib ljadied en ams

----------


## Amin28

Hallo,

Ik kom uit Ksar el kebir,

----------


## aitoezintje_15

*Cha3baan lewel!! :goedzo:*

----------


## Can_I_Live?

Larache ownt

wild wild west

----------


## samiratjj

Heeyy...Ik kom ook uit larache..! en woon bij Jadid waar die niewe huizen zijn gebouwd.. :hihi:

----------


## amin mohamed ta

hey samira
labas 3llik
mabroek ramadan
kidayera met ramdan
ik woon ook in lamgrip jadidi waar woon woon jij bij magrib jadid
waar kom jij uit nl vandaan

----------

